# rear wheel play



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

How much back lash or play is acceptable between the rear wheel and the drive shaft. 

Thanks for any help in advance,
66


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Very little. I'd say less than a quarter of an inch. Hopefully Pinionhead will chime in...he's the expert on this. If you have 1/2" or more 'slop', you are looking at some repair or adjustment.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

On second thought, when rotating a rear wheel and looking at the driveshaft, about 1-2 inches of wheel movement before the driveshaft turns is pretty much normal.


----------

